#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Arabisch leren - gratis online

## Mohammed1980

Beste geinteresseerden in de Arabische taal,


Leer nu online gratis de Arabische taal! 

Alles in het Nederlands, duidelijk, overzichtelijk en toegankelijk voor iedereen. 

Of je nu niets begrijpt van het Arabisch of het al reeds kan praten...voor ieder wat wils. 

Op dit moment zijn de eerste 4 hoofdstukken beschikbaar 

Daarnaast werkt de site met thema's waarin vollop woorden geleerd kan worden over n specifiek onderwerp. 

Ook werkt www.moslimsaanhetwerk.nl met een toets-dienst. Dit houdt in dat, na aanmelding (GRATIS), u een studentnummer krijgt en op dat nummer gemaakte toetsen kan mailen (scan/paint) zodat deze vervolgens kunnen worden nagekeken. het cijfer zal u vinden onder de link toets-resultaten. Al dit geheel gratis. Geen verborgen kosten! 

De site wordt bijna dagelijks ge-update dus hou het in de gaten. 

Het doel van www.moslimsaanhetwerk.nl is zoveel mogelijk mensen bekend maken met de Arabische taal op een zo leuk en gemakkelijk mogelijke wijze. 

Veel succes en tot gauw! 

Team moslimsaanhetwerk.nl 

www.moslimsaanhetwerk.nl

----------


## nefissa

Dit vind ik wel leuk.

----------


## Mohammed1980

Wil je de Arabische taal leren van A tot Z?

Wil je Arabisch leren wanneer het jouw uitkomt op tijden dat het jouw uitkomt geheel gratis online?

Wil je op de hoogte gehouden worden over de updates van de Aarbische cursus?

Wil je mee denken en mee beslissen over wat er gebeurt op index

Wil je de gemaakte toetsen (geheel gratis) laten nakijken en je cijfer terugzien op de website?

Wil je middels het gratis te downloaden programma SKYPE meedoen met het leren Arabisch spreken (zusters only)?

Wil je via SKYPE meedoen aan dictee's (geheel gratis)?

*Meldt je dan NU aan door een email te sturen naar [email protected]*!

Tot gauw insjaa Allah.

7ajjaakoemoe Lah,

Team Moslimsaanhetwerk.nl

----------


## Said Mondria

Salaam Alaikoem

Waar kan ik het vinden dat het gratis is , wat ik zie is dat je er voor moet betalen, of heb ik het nu mis. ?

Walaikoem Salaam . Said.

----------

